# Chilli & Kaffir Lime Leaf Summer Ale



## Katherine (29/10/08)

Saturday I have planned to do a Summer Ale with Chilli & kaffir Lime Leaf...

I have the grain sorted.

4.5kg Pale Ale Malt
0.4kg Torrefied Wheat

I wanted to use Mt Hood for the hops but can't get my hands on them.

Ive brewed this beer before using a kit and the kaffir lime leaf gives off lots of aroma and flavour. Takes about 3 months in the bottle for the flavours to combine.

Any suggestions on what hops for bittering to use.?

Cheers

Katie


----------



## schooey (29/10/08)

I reckon Nelson Sauvin would throw some really nice citrusy flavours in with your lime & kaffir if you could get some. If it was me, I'd only bitter to about 20 IBU though.


----------



## Katherine (29/10/08)

yeah I thought about that as I have Nelson flowers at the moment... Have a Summer Ale with nelson in the fermenter at the moment. Have not tried the hop as yet first time. 



schooey said:


> I reckon Nelson Sauvin would throw some really nice citrusy flavours in with your lime & kaffir if you could get some. If it was me, I'd only bitter to about 20 IBU though.


----------



## TimBob (29/10/08)

how many, and what do you do with the lime leaves? I've messed around with chilli (got the volume set for that), and thrown lemon in (but without much of a result) , but hadn't thought of the lime leaves...


----------



## Katherine (29/10/08)

A small handful cut up, along with the chilli's I just throw them in the fermenter before I pitch the yeast. 6 to 8 or even less will do. But you need to wait for 3 months in the bottle for the flavours to combine. It's very very perfumey and sickly at first. But interesting experiment to test a bottle weekly as the lime and kaffir really seperate. But after awhile they combine beautifully. Best kit I ever did. Trying it for the first time AG... Im excited!


----------



## TimBob (29/10/08)

Katie said:


> But you need to wait for 3 months in the bottle for the flavours to combine.



I don't think I've had a brew stay in my house that long... especially now I keg. 

I use dried chillis now, get's rid of the "capsicum" flavour and just leaves the heat.


----------



## Hutch (29/10/08)

Hey Katie,

How about Souther Cross? Good bittering (high %aa) and very slightly citrus character.

Then again, Nelson Sauvin might be a winner too. Passionfruit and kaffir lime - Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Jye (29/10/08)

Craftbrewer has some Mt Hood or you could try some Liberty, it is along the same line.


----------



## Katherine (29/10/08)

> I don't think I've had a brew stay in my house that long... especially now I keg.
> 
> I use dried chillis now, get's rid of the "capsicum" flavour and just leaves the heat.



yeah I've had the debate fresh chillis vs dried... Ive never had a problem with the fresh ones throwing to much vegetable flavour. But I have two days to think about it. My previous chilli beers were perfectly balanced just enough heat down the back of your throat with out burning your bot bot! I love lots of heat in my food but beer. I want a first quencher! 

Well I wouldnt recommend using the kaffir lime leafs then they need mellowing. That is why you only need one or two in a curry or stir fry. There awesome! Two more days to brew day...


----------



## Katherine (29/10/08)

> Craftbrewer has some Mt Hood or you could try some Liberty, it is along the same line.



yeah I know.. I just wanted to support my local hbs at the moment. when I have a bigger order I do a bulk hop buy. Ill check out Liberty though.



Thanks guys...


----------



## Tony (29/10/08)

Aussie Galaxy !!! Fresh citrus aroma.

did you get the 10kg bag katie ?


----------



## neonmeate (29/10/08)

why not go really thai and chuck in some lemongrass too? coriander leaf? imagine if beer had been invented in south east asia. 
perhaps steer clear of the fish sauce.


----------



## Fermented (29/10/08)

Coriander leaf may not work too well as there are less aromatics in it than in the seeds, for brewing purposes. Chances are the result would be a bit grassy (cellulose fibre, euglena or similar colonisation, etc).

Lemongrass may work if macerated and distilled, but that's a lot of stuffing around. It too would have risks of contamination from cellulose fibre, etc. 

Or I could be talking out of my, as Katie calls it, bot bot. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## neonmeate (29/10/08)

Fermented said:


> Coriander leaf may not work too well as there are less aromatics in it than in the seeds, for brewing purposes. Chances are the result would be a bit grassy (cellulose fibre, euglena or similar colonisation, etc).
> 
> Lemongrass may work if macerated and distilled, but that's a lot of stuffing around. It too would have risks of contamination from cellulose fibre, etc.
> 
> ...



i've never tried brewing with either but i have had a lemongrass beer that showed potential for the stuff:
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/hop-back-taiphoon/12464/


----------



## GMK (29/10/08)

Katie...

Here are some suggestions:
Throw the Kafa lime leaves and chillie in the last 3mins of the boil.
The kafa Lime leaves work better with some heat.

You could go for Chinook as Bittering with a little Chinook & Some Amarillo for aroma/flavour.

You can add more chillie/kafa lime leaves in secondary if you need to.

A nice Saison yeast would go well ....
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tony (29/10/08)

Now im really liking the look of this.

Its way way outside the square.

saison yeast............ dry crisp tart. 

Awsome

Katie........... how much of the lime leaves are you using in what volume and what chilli and how much.

i love no rules brewing 

cheers


----------



## GMK (29/10/08)

Tony - i have VSS 3864 Saison Wyeast - it ferments peppery - really different and nice...


----------



## deadly (29/10/08)

I add my kaffir leaf (small handful) a few mins before the end of boil. I have found you need to compensate for the oils as it kills the head pretty quick.


----------



## GMK (29/10/08)

If it is oily - then you wouldn't you be better adding it earlier so that the oils get a chance to boil off.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/10/08)

Katie said:


> yeah I know.. I just wanted to support my local hbs at the moment. when I have a bigger order I do a bulk hop buy. Ill check out Liberty though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys...


Come on Katie I have a load of MT Hood just down the road.And a nice Pale Ale to taste.
GB


----------



## mwd (29/10/08)

U.K. Pioneer might work out quite well in this one.

So many ideas for brews and so little time and bottles to try them all out in a lifetime.


----------



## 501 (30/10/08)

Yum ! that sounds damn tasty. 
:beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (30/10/08)

> Aussie Galaxy !!! Fresh citrus aroma.
> 
> did you get the 10kg bag katie ?



I went halves in a kilo with Patch...10kg were the hell would I fit them. I want to try other hops other then Nelson and Galaxy as I just did two brews with them and have another idea with those hops. I might take Gryphon up on the Mt Hood that is what I wanted to use originally for some reason.

I'm a little naive on SAISONNNNNNN! As I HATE IT. 

A single batch so 23lt, about 8 kaffir lime leaves and 8 birds eye chillis (the ones I have at the moment arnt very hot). So might look for more tonight. Ive done a chilli and kaffir lime leaf beer before and was quite happy throwing them in the fermenter (kit bit first time around). I didnt find the fresh chilli throwing any vege flavour at all. Might put a couple of dried chillis in the bottles I give to Neville (he he he).....


----------



## bconnery (30/10/08)

I haven't quoted the posts but with regards to the lemongrass etc. I've done that once in the past...
I put in juice and rind of 1 lemon, juice of 2 limes, about 12 kaffir lime leaves, 75g coriander, 2-3 sticks of lemon grass, 5 lumps of ginger and about 25-28 odd chillies (copy and paste straight from my brew notes)...
Everyone else loved it but the ginger was too strong to me. It dominated the other flavours. I had intended to use galangal which would have worked much better. 
Everything except the chillies went in the boil for about 5 minutes, the chillies were in the fermenter. 
The chillies were birds eye ones but didn't impart that much heat in the end. 

I'd consider doing it again. I've used kaffir lime leaves a few times, always in the last few minutes of the boil. 
I've bookmarked a recipe from a US site for a lemongrass and candied ginger belgian pale or summer ale that I plan to try at some point too...

I think bSaaz have nice lemony citrus aspect that could work here too...


----------



## Katherine (30/10/08)

> Katie...
> 
> Here are some suggestions:
> Throw the Kafa lime leaves and chillie in the last 3mins of the boil.
> ...



Yeah I might try throwing the leaves and chilli in the last 3 min of the boil. And maybe some fresh chilli into secondary.

Thanks guys...


----------



## Interloper (30/10/08)

I've done kafir lime leaves in a corona kit before and it is very perfumy still even at 4 months.

I used a heap of them and they were very fragrant. Just chucked em in with the yeast. Probably too many!
 

I'm hoping they mellow out a bit as it is a bit too musk lolly sweet still. The girls liked it at the last taste test, but the blokes rubbish me for producing this watery "lolly juice" so I'm going to let it sit another month and revisit it then.


----------



## Katherine (30/10/08)

> 've done kafir lime leaves in a corona kit before and it is very perfumy still even at 4 months.
> 
> I used a heap of them and they were very fragrant. Just chucked em in with the yeast. Probably too many!
> 
> ...



Ive being meaning to ask you about it..... you put to many in... Ive had big beefy men like my chilli and kaffir lime leaf beer  ... In my original post I said 3 months it took. But apparently it only took 3 weeks to mellow out...


----------



## Katherine (30/10/08)

> I think bSaaz have nice lemony citrus aspect that could work here too...



yeah I have some bSaaz and considered it... so many hops...


----------



## Interloper (30/10/08)

Katie said:


> Ive being meaning to ask you about it..... you put to many in... Ive had big beefy men like my chilli and kaffir lime leaf beer  ... In my original post I said 3 months it took. But apparently it only took 3 weeks to mellow out...



Hi Katie - yeah I used way too many. Very good quality kafir lime leaves from my fave Indian spice shop, so they were pretty strong. As a quaffer for the cricket I think they'll be fine - around January!! Lucky I have plenty of brew to see me through.
:chug: 

If you're brave & in SA over the New Year Festive Period you're welcome to try one!


----------



## Katherine (30/10/08)

> If you're brave & in SA over the New Year Festive Period you're welcome to try one!



I would love to visit SA one day, seems like you have a great brewing community. But very unlikely in the New Year. Cheers 

Katie


----------



## Katherine (5/11/08)

I have this in the fermenter at the moment, I ended up going with my original thought (thanks Neville) and went with Mt Hood which I think has worked well. I had a taste of last night and it smells and tastes great. So I have the chilli and lime right so far, just a tingle in the back of the throat. The lime is a bit sherbery but that dies down after awhile. Im excited about this beer and have decided to brew another one on Sunday! It will be a great summer beer and Im sure the first batch will be gone before Summer really gets going.


----------



## Katherine (6/11/08)

Okay this beer is going quite wild the krausen is actually blowing out of the airlock. 

Anyhow tasted it out of the fermenter last night and not quite happy with the amount of chilli. Im wanting to add a little more without having to put individual chillis in the bottle. It still has a little to go with the yeasties. I've read a little bit about racking and I see there are some that do and some that dont. I don't. But in this case I was thinking of racking it into secondary and throwing in some more chillis. I will fill the fermenter with CO2.... When is the best time to rack to secondary when it's finished or is it safer while the yeast is still working? 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## KHB (6/11/08)

GMK said:


> Katie...
> 
> Here are some suggestions:
> Throw the Kafa lime leaves and chillie in the last 3mins of the boil.
> ...




Sounds alot like the lime beer i made kenny!!! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (6/11/08)

Just giving myself a bump....

as Im asking for some advice. (post before KHB) Wondering if its better to rack tonight or tommorow? I wont have a free fermenter next week to do as Im putting down two more brews on the weekend. Another full weekend of brewing.


----------



## Interloper (6/11/08)

Katie said:


> Just giving myself a bump....
> 
> as Im asking for some advice. (post before KHB) Wondering if its better to rack tonight or tommorow? I wont have a free fermenter next week to do as Im putting down two more brews on the weekend. Another full weekend of brewing.



I'd rack now. There's enough yeast to keep working and eating sugars up. Just let it sit for a while in secondary. Chuck yr chilli in and after that maybe some gelatine/finings/clearing agent etc about 24-48hrs before bottling.

You'll have a crystal clear beer by then.


----------



## Goat (6/11/08)

I'm not sure that racking onto the chilli's as a secondary is really going to add much when you could just add them (sanitised) to the primary. Having said that, I'm not sure if there are any chemicals / oils that may have an affect on the yeast in the primary.

My understanding is that racking to secondary essentially gets the beer off the yeast cake and allows the beer to condition and clarify - but other wiser heads could probably add to that here. I don't secondary any more either.


----------



## Interloper (6/11/08)

I only rack/secondary ferment for fruit beers or lagers that I want crystal clear.

My ales, stouts, porters etc I bottle straight from primary - and even then the ales come up pretty damn clear, hardly the murky muddy home brew of years gone by.


----------



## Katherine (6/11/08)

Thanks Interloper.... :icon_cheers: I appreciate the reply.

I don't ask for advice often I usually read and I was wondering if someone would reply... mmmm I had done a search on racking to secondary but it didnt really give me a anwser.

I have some reading to do in regards to gelatine now.


----------



## Interloper (6/11/08)

Katie said:


> Thanks Interloper.... :icon_cheers: I appreciate the reply.
> 
> I don't ask for advice often I usually read and I was wondering if someone would reply... mmmm I had done a search on racking to secondary but it didnt really give me a anwser.
> 
> I have some reading to do in regards to gelatine now.



Or you can just buy cheap packet finings from the LHBS or even Brigalow finings from K-mart, which I have been knonwn to do when desperate!!
  .

Gelatine does the same thing, just cheaper, but honestly finings cost bugga all. Good for pulling a bit more gunky heavy proteins out of your brew if you want the crystal clear effect. I think that's all racking does really, I haven't noticed a major difference in flavour on ales that I did rack and ales I didn't. hence the fact I don't bother doing it for ales etc... Only cerveza/lager/pilz etc.


----------



## Katherine (6/11/08)

I don't rack either... I just want more chilli in the beer... Could I just pop the lid and throw more chillis in and dont rack????


----------



## Interloper (6/11/08)

Katie said:


> I don't rack either... I just want more chilli in the beer... Could I just pop the lid and throw more chillis in and dont rack????



Yep, easily. I'd do this if it were me and a fruit beer. I reckon adding later and closer to bottling gives more flavour. Usual advice re sterilisation apply when popping the top, but save yourself some effort and chuck the chillis in primary.


----------



## Katherine (6/11/08)

cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Goat (6/11/08)

Well, if it were me - I'd cut up some washed chilli, soak in vodka overnight and drop them in the primary. But if it were me, I'd probably not be using chilli in the first place...  

As for finings, other than kettle finings, I don't bother either. I find time is the best clarifier. If a beer is a bit cloudy - does it really matter ? Not to me.


----------



## Interloper (6/11/08)

Goat said:


> I find time is the best clarifier. If a beer is a bit cloudy - does it really matter ? Not to me.



Agreed - time in bottle heals all (most?) wounds! Cloudy doesn't bother me, raised on Coopers Pale & Sparkling I don't trust a commerical beer if it isn't cloudy. I think my Belgians & my Wheat taste better with a bit of yeast in them too. Only if you're using good yeast, but I reckon they add to the flavour.


----------



## Goat (6/11/08)

Yep, was it a Coopers line; "_cloudy but fine_" ?


----------



## Interloper (6/11/08)

Goat said:


> Yep, was it a Coopers line; "_cloudy but fine_" ?



Yes they used to run that on all their marketing a few years ago...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/08)

Katie Put those Chillis in primary and secondary then put some in the bottle,I just luv them chillis. :icon_drool2: 
In reality just pop some in the primary, it will be ok.Vodka them if you want, I would just soak them them in sanitiser or campden tabs if you feel the need or just pour boiling water over them quickly.At your stage of fermentation your wort is not the best place for bugs to grow.But you never know.Can't wait to taste one of these beers.I will book a table on the deck.
GB


----------



## Katherine (6/11/08)

> Katie Put those Chillis in primary and secondary then put some in the bottle,I just luv them chillis. :icon_drool2:
> In reality just pop some in the primary, it will be ok.Vodka them if you want, I would just soak them them in sanitiser or campden tabs if you feel the need or just pour boiling water over them quickly.At your stage of fermentation your wort is not the best place for bugs to grow.But you never know.Can't wait to taste one of these beers.I will book a table on the deck.
> GB



That's what I needed to hear. I just need to find some hot chillis. I will be popping some chillis in your bottles for sure. Have to catch a train to the deck........I'll bring the egg curry.... thanks GB....

P.S... Goat thanks I missed your original post not to rack... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/08)

Katie said:


> That's what I needed to hear. I just need to find some hot chillis. I will be popping some chillis in your bottles for sure. Have to catch a train to the deck........I'll bring the egg curry.... thanks GB....
> 
> P.S... Goat thanks I missed your original post not to rack... :icon_cheers:


Ah my juices are flowing.The little Thai chilli from the supermarket are just right heat wise per bottle but thats before any other fermenter additions so I guess it will be a suck it and see affair. NO Habinero's I dont wanta mega death beer.
GB


----------



## Katherine (12/11/08)

Had a taste of this from the fermenter last night and Im so very happy with it the heat is just perfect. I think I have cracked it!

I did another one of these brews on Sunday and changed a few things. I was given some really hot chillis (apparently) I put 25grams of them in. The aroma gives you the impression its going to burn but all I get is chilli flavour. Anyhow its only three days in the fermenter I leave it. 

I am so looking forward to the first one though... Oh and Interloper 3grams of kaffir lime leaves for a 23litre batch is perfect!


----------



## Interloper (12/11/08)

Katie said:


> I am so looking forward to the first one though... Oh and Interloper 3grams of kaffir lime leaves for a 23litre batch is perfect!



wow, looks like my perfume musk lolly brew will be sitting until _next _xmas then! I used mayb 15gms?

no wonder it tastes like lolly water!


----------



## randyrob (3/1/09)

Hey Guys & Katie,

Well my Kaffir Lime tree is going nuts out the front and my chilli's are just about ready to pick so this thread has inspired me enough to give it a whirl,
going to add the Kaffir Lime Leaf & Chilli with 3 minutes to go, still not sure how much chilli to use as i don't want it to over power the kaffir so i'm thinking go with half the amount, i don't really want these ingredients to stand out and be easily detectable so i'll start from here and adjust by taste.

Chilli & Kaffir Lime Leaf Summer Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.10
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.48
Anticipated EBC: 10.2
Anticipated IBU: 20.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.2 5.50 kg. Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
9.8 0.60 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.10 20.7 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
3.00 gm Kaffir Lime Fruit 3 Min.(boil) 
1.50 gm Chilli Spice 3 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## sinkas (3/1/09)

rob do an imperial version


----------



## Katherine (8/1/09)

Hey Rob.... 

I found 3 grams of leaf was perfect not to overpowering... though I put it straight into the fermenter which stuffed the head on it.... I had previously done this brew with a coopers kit same way and the head was fine! WTF!

Not sure how much flavour from the lime you will extract from 3gms in the boil...I put 20grams of chilli from memory in my first batch not to hot but has a strong vegetable taste. I did two different ones and have still have lots left as there not session beer but may revisit them tonight. 

I tired to hard on these brews I think! Though I have no doubts you will nail it! 

P.S.... what shits me is there both a fantastic beer underneath I did that part right. I also quite like Mt Hood as a hop... same grain bill as you have....  


Cheers
Katie


----------



## mwd (9/1/09)

Do you deseed or throw the seeds in ? Chilli cooked or raw or steeped in Vodka ?

I am just waiting to give this one a try with a Coopers Mex or something similar as the base? or open to any suggestions.


----------



## Katherine (9/1/09)

Best kit beer I ever did was a Coopers Mex with 6 chillis and a small handful of kaffir lime leaves....

Just chuck into primary seeds and all!




Tropical_Brews said:


> Do you deseed or throw the seeds in ? Chilli cooked or raw or steeped in Vodka ?
> 
> I am just waiting to give this one a try with a Coopers Mex or something similar as the base? or open to any suggestions.


----------

